# Duck calls what do I need



## mjarboe (Sep 13, 2013)

In Ga what do you recommend ?  Woody, Mallard, Goose? Most of ,y hunts have been for woodies and goose would like to try calling any recommendations on brands and types


----------



## ngaduck (Sep 13, 2013)

No need for a woody call. Learn to run a single reed properly. Don't handicap yourself with a double.


----------



## jandr1 (Sep 16, 2013)

i do most of my hunting out of state but i still always carry 2 malards a woodie a goose and a triple threat


----------



## hawghntr21 (Sep 23, 2013)

Woodie call, goose, and mallard...for the woodie i would go with the duck commander wd-1 or the kritter getter woodie call. I like the double cluck plus goose call, and i like a single reed Echo timber call for the mallards and like killer said learn how to blow the mallard call for the divers. Don't go kill em all


----------



## tradhunter98 (Sep 23, 2013)

i like the honky tonk goose call!! as for as a cheep duck call thats sounds great a dr-85 or a wench sounds good and are easy to run!!


----------



## GADAWGS (Sep 23, 2013)

Depends on your pocket book.


----------



## deast1988 (Sep 23, 2013)

GADAWGS said:


> Depends on your pocket book.



X2

Straight meat honker
Daisy cutter acrylic
MVP acrylic
Critter Getr woody

2 single reeds one for the water one for the river!

Goose call that screams the nasty and gets it done for me!


----------



## vowell462 (Sep 23, 2013)

Best duck call ive ever used was a big yellow ear of corn.


----------



## jandr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

i like that $60 echo at bass pro


----------



## jandr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

vowell462 said:


> Best duck call ive ever used was a big yellow ear of corn.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Sep 25, 2013)

jandr1 said:


> i like that $60 echo at bass pro



I like it to but not for $60 find someone that can turn wood and get them to make you a barrel you can have the same call for $10 just with out the fancy diamond wood. and you can pick single or double and open water or timber the inserts are $5 on echos websites.


----------



## JamHunts (Sep 25, 2013)

krazybronco2 said:


> I like it to but not for $60 find someone that can turn wood and get them to make you a barrel you can have the same call for $10 just with out the fancy diamond wood. and you can pick single or double and open water or timber the inserts are $5 on echos websites.



The key is remembering that it is still an echo call once placed in another barrel. The insert makes the call not the barrel IMO


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 25, 2013)

Nothing unless for mallards or geese. Killed more divers and woodies on the big lakes with nothing. People made them call shy by the time they came down here. I had a teal, diver, mallard, and woody and only the teal worked okay. Yellow gold calls them in from many miles away though.


----------



## JMB (Sep 28, 2013)

Echo Pure Meat or XLT for a solid all around call. I'm a fan of the G Overhauler by Tim Grounds. I probably spent 200 bucks on cheap 30-40 dollar calls; should have just bought a good one to begin with. Right now I'm blowing a Super Mag and G Overhauler by Grounds and a Traffic by Saunders. There are a lot of duck and goose calls out there that sound great; if you can blow several before you buy.

Never used a woodie call, but I do use a pintail/teal whistle like below. Sometimes it just takes a couple of whistles to lock them up


----------



## creeksidelc (Sep 28, 2013)

I personally think a wood duck call is a waste of time.  Most woodies are either coming to you or they aren't and the very few that are callable are going to respond just as good to a mallard call.  Get you a good mallard call and get good at it and a goose call if you are going to hunt them.  Clent from Fowlfield Calls is a local guy who makes some real good custom calls and he will be glad to set you up with a good call for you.


----------



## JMB (Sep 28, 2013)

Clent also has one of the best new cutdowns I've ever used...


----------



## GreatWhiteTurkeyHunter (Oct 7, 2013)

A mallard call is about all you need. I have called mallards, geese, teal, and shovelers with a mallard call. I don't know how well a wood duck call really works but I do use one.


----------



## FowlPlay1 (Oct 7, 2013)

I carry one single one double a whistle and goose call. find something you like and feel confident with and leave them on your lanyard. Its like a car you buy a good one and drive it for years.


----------

